# Bird-B-Gone Or are there other options?



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

1st off let me say I love birds & have a pet bird in my home & have had birds for many many years.
But the ones around my house are driving me nuts.
I've got them in my attic & on the phone lines above where I park my car & they crap on it everyday! :furious:


There are around 5 pigeons that seem to find this place outside my bedroom window to be their home mostly around dusk & into the morning.
I suppose it keeps them out of the wind & dry when it rains.








But they make noise & poop all over the walls & what ever is below them. :furious:

I've seen this Bird-B-Gone stuff & am about to get some of it.
http://www.birdbgone.com/products/bird-spikes/?gclid=CNz54-fDk6kCFQoObAod00GMeQ

But what other options might I have?
These are on the top of a 2 story house.
& as you can see from the picture, my Bedroom window seems to be my only access to this.
Because I've not bought a 25 foot ladder yet. ( It is on my list though. )
So no matter what I try to put there is going to be a slight challenge.


----------



## memarybe (Mar 7, 2011)

go to the local discount store and in the toy section you can buy some rubber snakes. put one on the window ledge or off the top of the gutter if you can.
be sure too move them to different positions nightly. scares away birds, squirrels, and small rodents. works for patio furniture too !!! havent had any bird droppings on my patio furniture in a while. cant stress how important it is to move them around daily...those birds are smarter than we think !!! a snake that hasnt moved for a couple of days, is a dead snake to a bird. and they see it as no threat and will be back to their finish off their shenanagins in no time. hope this helps !:thumbup:


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

memarybe said:


> go to the local discount store and in the toy section you can buy some rubber snakes. put one on the window ledge or off the top of the gutter if you can.
> be sure too move them to different positions nightly. scares away birds, squirrels, and small rodents. works for patio furniture too !!! havent had any bird droppings on my patio furniture in a while. cant stress how important it is to move them around daily...those birds are smarter than we think !!! a snake that hasnt moved for a couple of days, is a dead snake to a bird. and they see it as no threat and will be back to their finish off their shenanagins in no time. hope this helps !:thumbup:


Never would of thought of that, but moving it wont be easy so I'll have to come up with something else....?
Do those owls or hawks work if they never move?
& figure I can climb up on the roof on day & mont one.
But of course, I don't have a ladder yet, but could get a 10 footer to climb up from the balcony..


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Try these; http://www.bird-x.com/birdcontrolspikes-c-5_13.html


----------



## greggchicago (Aug 28, 2011)

*I had a problem with birds pooping on my mailbox about 2 or 3 times per week. I was tired of cleaning off the mailbox. I went to all of the home improvement and hardware stores in my area in hopes of finding something that would stop this messy problem. Nobody had anything that would work. Out of my frustration, I decided to design something on my own that just might keep the birds off. I came up with an item that worked astoundingly well. It has been well over a year and not one bird has perched to poop on my mailbox. Recently I have been working with a manufacturing company to produce this item. I call it Bird-Deter. It is 100% effective. Currently I make these by hand with the use of a jig. They will be out soon with a design upgrade and available in transparent, white or black versions. Bird-Deter may be purchased at my website. http://bird-deter.com/*


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Now if you can come up with a way to keep them off the telephone lines above my cars parked out front, Now Thats something I'd buy.

They don't seem to show any interest in my mailbox. & yes it look just like yours.


----------



## Telfair (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, & I just got a ladder & propped some think coat hanger sort of wire over the rain gutter & have not had problem since.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Glad your getting results with the wire. I’ve very little experience with birds, but from what I’ve seen of bird b gone and the other glues-they do work, but all airborne dirt, dust , leaves, feathers will catch on it and be an awful mess. I’ve heard that you can only get it off with solvents; again no experience with it but I’ve been told that. It’s probably for industrial areas more so than residential and visible areas.


----------



## greggchicago123 (Aug 6, 2013)

*A New Product Keeps Birds Off of Your Mailbox*

*Bird-Deter® for keeping birds and their poop droppings off of a mailbox has grown up. It is now manufactured in Chicago and sold on an exclusive website. As has been validated by customer testimonies, this product really works. It may be purchased for around ten dollars at http://www.bird-deter.com/*


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

A brother has free range chickens and one hen was determined to roost under his Lean-To on a table. The final solution was a simple mouse trap. She hasn't been back on the table in over a month.


----------

